# microgynon



## sabrina.bain (Sep 8, 2010)

this is probably me just panicking i took my last pill on wed night and still not had withdrawl bleed. 
how long does it take? is this normal?i got my baseline scan on 15th so really worried.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sabrina,

Have you had any bleeding since you posted? Usually you would expect to get a bleed within a few days of stopping but occassionally it can take longer or rarely not even happen at all. Everyone is different so it is hard to predict for sure exactly when the withdrawal bleed will occur. Do speak to clinic though if it doesn't show up before you are due for scan.

Try not to worry too much   I'm sure it'll all work out fine   
Maz x


----------

